# Maybe I was wrong. C41 developing color shift.



## darry85 (Jan 19, 2018)

im sorry for making so many posts in this forum. I made a post earlier about water spots and at first, my negatives didn’t seem to have any major shifting. It’s my first time developing c41 and I’m wondering if it has a mengenta cast over them. The funny thing is, some seem that way and on other negatives from the same roll the colors seem more “normal”. I tried adjusting color sliders in photoshop and the adjustments in any direction made the colors really weird. Am I crazy?

The photos were taken on a Olympus stylus epic zoom 140 with fujifilm 35 mm film. 400 iso.


----------



## JamesD (Jan 19, 2018)

My understanding is that color shift in color film happens sometimes. When printing in a darkroom, the printer would add filtration in the enlarger as necessary to eliminate/alter the color cast as desired when printing.  There's a similar process in photo editing software. You might ask over in the Digital Photography section, since you're working with digitized images at this point.

Good luck!


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 19, 2018)

Are you trying to adjust an 8-bit JPEG, or a 16-bit TIFF?


----------



## darry85 (Jan 19, 2018)

48 bit JPEG that I scanned them at. 3200 resolution.


----------



## john.margetts (Jan 20, 2018)

darry85 said:


> 48 bit JPEG that I scanned them at. 3200 resolution.


A jpeg will be 8 bit only. You might have scanned at 48 bits but if you saved as a jpeg, it was saved at 8 bits.


----------



## limr (Jan 20, 2018)

I don't think it's a color shift in development. Scanning color negs can be a mindf- ...I'll use the nice version...a mind game. Are you scanning the film yourself? Depending on the software you are using to do so, a lot of color correction can be done at that stage. I find it's often easier to deal with it before scanning, then any further adjustments are minor.


----------



## pendennis (Jan 20, 2018)

limr said:


> I don't think it's a color shift in development. Scanning color negs can be a mindf- ...I'll use the nice version...a mind game. Are you scanning the film yourself? Depending on the software you are using to do so, a lot of color correction can be done at that stage. I find it's often easier to deal with it before scanning, then any further adjustments are minor.



Plus One!  Most scanning software will allow you to select the film brand and type, and adjust the algorithms accordingly.  If you're shooting Fuji, it will balance differently than Kodak, even though are both C41.

When I started using my Epson 850, I scanned some Fuji with the Kodak selection.  Very much to the magenta side.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 20, 2018)

My next question was going to be the same line of thinking..... the color shift being introduced during the scan process.  You should be able to adjust color during scanning.  It may take a few scans to pinpoint the correct settings though, depending on your software.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 20, 2018)

I've had similar results with processing my own and scanning. I think it's part scanner, part software, part not knowing the software. I send my color rolls off to Darkroom at this time. I just can't seem to get the blue cast corrected prior to scan and not for lack of trying either. I have another scanner on the way that hopefully will address it. I want better medium format scans was the reason for ordering a Epson V800. I don't shoot much color but will be shooting a test roll to see if I get better results. I know the B&W will be better. I use Lasersoft Silver fast 8se.


----------



## darry85 (Jan 20, 2018)

Thanks so much all! I’ll definitely look at my scanner. I have the epson v550. I was worried it was the processing but I know I paid a great deal of attention to the tempature. I’ll try scanning again and adjusting color.


----------

